# p11001 p12001 p13001 p14001 (  Excel)

## otado

*,    .*


       ,       .

      Excel   .          ,     . 

         .

  !

----------

-       .... ...?????...

     ..  ? ..  ,         ...

----------

,   ?

----------


## otado

zip       WinRar

----------

?

----------


## .

*otado*,      -        .    ,     .

----------


## otado

#5

----------

13  14-....?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CR DIAM

-   13, 14- .
11  12 -  :yes:  - .

----------


## Marina1983

:Wow:

----------

11

----------


## CR DIAM

> 11


   . :Wink:

----------


## karaljok

13-  14 -..   )))
  ?

----------

14

----------

13

----------

,   ! :yes: 
( Excel)

----------


## Kocopez

,   /

----------

**,  "" :    ""  14-  -  .2  13   14-,  .3,4  11   14- :Redface:

----------

.

----------

14

----------


## ab2093

,   "."




> **,  "" :


    46,    , *77066*,   7746 (      ,  46-       ,        ),             ....

----------

,

----------

,   !

    :
1.    2,3,4  -          "0 "?   ,     ?
2.               . 1.2.( )?

----------


## alexstrel

-        .

----------

?

----------


## .

**,         ?       ,   ?   :Smilie:

----------

,    .       ?

----------


## Mimi

> 14


        ?????

----------

,      -        -     (((

----------

**,    ?   ,        ,     (. , ),     2-

----------

13- ?


  ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=285361  :Wink:

----------

,  ,  (2)     , (2) .

----------


## CR DIAM

... 13  14   Exel? (    !)  :yes:  -   11- !!!

----------


## Svetlov

14001  13001     ()  Exele ?

----------


## o_v_a

,        13001  14001     13001?

----------

> ,        13001  14001     13001?


 13001

----------


## TATKA007

,      ?
    ..      :Wow:     ,      .

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,      ?
>     ..         ,      .


   -    .      -  .

----------


## TATKA007

*CR DIAM* !   :yes:

----------

,  ! 
     (  )   (        312)          .
      : 
1)   13001   , 2 , 2  (), 2       ;
2)  14001,  (). ???

----------


## pavlikus

> 


  ?        ?

  ,   -  ?   , ,  ?

----------


## karaljok

> ,  ! 
>      (  )   (        312)          .
>       : 
> 1)   13001   , 2 , 2  (), 2       ;
> 2)  14001,  (). ???


,  .
 ,      ()       ,    .

----------

13001  .2  "" ?     ?

----------

*karaljok* !

----------

.  ,         ? :Smilie:

----------


## Ole Lukoe

,    ,   14-     ?    .
  -        ?   ,      !
 !

----------


## Svetlov

.

----------


## stas

> ,      !


  - .    - .    -  ( - ).

----------


## ***

,         14001             ?      ,      .

----------


## stas

.
       .

 ,    -    -   .

----------

